# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ditari im i kohës.

## pranvera bica

Me kalimin e kohes...

  ...do kuptosh qe te rrish me dike vetem sepse te ofron nje te ardhme te mire do te beje qe heret a vone te kthehesh ne te kaluaren tende....

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh qe te martohesh vetem "po ngelesh vetem" eshte nje paralajmerim i qarte qe martesa do te jete nje deshtim total...

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe vetem ai qe eshte i afte te te doje me gjithe te metat e tua,pa pretenduar te te ndryshoje,mund te te jape gjithe lumturine qe  deshiron...

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe n.q.s do rrish ne krah te personit te dashur vetem per te shoqeruar vetmine tende,do perfundosh duke mos dashur ta shohesh me...

                                    Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe miqte e vertete vlejne me shume se cdo sasi parash

                                    Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe miqte e vertete numerohen me gishta,dhe ai qe nuk lufton per te ruajtur miqesine e tyre,heret a vone do perfundoje i rrethuar me miqesi te rreme...

                                    Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe fjalet e thena ne nje moment ne ikje e siper mund te lendojne personin tjeter pergjate gjithe jetes

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh qe cdo kush mund te kerkoje falje,por mund te falin vetem ata qe kane nje shpirt te madh...

                                    Me kalimin e kohes

...do te kuptosh qe nqs ke lendur rende nje mik/e,ka shume mundesi qe shoreria te mos jete kurre me e njejte...

                                    Me kalimin e kohes

...do te kuptosh qe cdo eksperience e jetuar me cdo person eshte e paperseritshme...

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

... do te kuptosh qe ai qe turperon ose perbuz nje qenie humane,heret a vone do te vuaje te njejtat turperime dhe perbuzje por te shumefishuara...

                                  Me kalimin e kohes

...do te mesosh te ndertosh gjithcka mbi te sotmen,pasi e nesermja eshte shume e pasigurt per te bere plane...

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh qe t;i sforcosh gjerat qe te ndodhin do te beje qe ne fund te mos jene sic i prisje...

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh qe ne te vertete me e mira nuk ishte e ardhmja,por momenti qe po jetoje ne ato caste...

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh qe te tentosh te falesh apo te kerkosh falje,te thuash qe dashuron,te thuashqe te ka marre malli,te thuash qe ke nevoje,te thuash qe do te mesh mik/e....

                             para nje varri...

                            ...nuk vlen me...

                         Dhe kujto keto fjale:

       "Njeriu plaket shume shpejt dhe mencurohet shume vone".

       ...Tamam atehere kur:

                                                 "NUK KA ME KOHE"

 RESPEKTE.

----------


## riduana

Wow shume i bukur si tekst edhe me shume kuptime te ben ti vleresosh tamam shum caste ne jete  bravo pranvera

----------


## Linda5

> * Me kalimin e kohes...*
> 
> *...do kuptosh qe vetem ai qe eshte i afte te te doje me gjithe te metat e tua,pa pretenduar te te ndryshoje,mund te te jape gjithe lumturine qe  deshiron...*
> 
> 
> 
> *Me kalimin e kohes...*
> *
> ...do kuptosh qe miqte e vertete vlejne me shume se cdo sasi parash*
> ...



*
Te lumte pranvera ..te gjitha qe ke shkruajtur me pelqyen ...por kto ishin pak me te pelqyera per mua* *,dhe kto qe kam nenvizuar jan shum fjal domethense*
*per mendimin tim*

----------


## bombona

urime shum tekst i bukur dhe me vler 
rrespekte bombona

----------


## pranvera bica

> urime shum tekst i bukur dhe me vler 
> rrespekte bombona


Faleminderit Bonbonke{KORCARCE}.Kujdes ne daten 11-te.Te uroj shume sukses! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## pranvera bica

> Wow shume i bukur si tekst edhe me shume kuptime te ben ti vleresosh tamam shum caste ne jete  bravo pranvera


Cdo gje per ju miq e mikesha te nderuara te ketij forumi simpatik qe ka kete perberje te mrekullueshme.Respekte :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besoja

Përgëzime shoqja ime e fëmijërisë për këto gjëra të bukura që sjell në forum!
Të përqafoj

----------


## pranvera bica

> Përgëzime shoqja ime e fëmijërisë për këto gjëra të bukura që sjell në forum!
> Të përqafoj


Shume faleminderit Beso! Te uroj shendet dhe sa me shume humor Te perqafoj! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Roi

Bukur me pelqeu..

----------


## Nete

me pelqyen shumm,i vlersoj keto .

----------


## pranvera bica

> me pelqyen shumm,i vlersoj keto .


Faleminderit Mide per vleresimin.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Bukur me pelqeu..


Faleminderi  Roi!Sa e cmuar eshte koha dhe sa shpejt iken ajo vetem ne qe s'kemi me kohe ...po e kuptojme....

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

Vera je shumë e madhe. Nuk gjej dot fjalë për tu shprehur aq shuë më pëlqeu. Fantastike.
Më the që në forum të thonë"teta Vera" po sikur unë të të quaj TEZE Vera sepse e tillë je për mua pasi më ke mbajtur në krahë.
Edhe njëherë të përgëzoj për atë që kishe shkruar këtu.
Me respekt për ju 
Kujtimi.

----------


## gjakushi

[*QUOTE=pranvera bica;2290300]Me kalimin e kohes...

  ...do kuptosh se duke verbuar e shituar me hiret qe ke, do te mbesish si re !

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh se kurora jote e premtimeve eshte vetëm nje kosh thuprash !

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh se te metat fizike durohen, ndersa ato mendore kurrë !

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe nuk eshtë vetë shqetësimi qe te shoqeron, por të mungon durimi!

                                    Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe ne krijimet e mia je bere zanore e humbur !

                                    Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe miqte e vertete te deshen edhe atehere kur ua nxore syte dhe ua shurdhove veshet me derdellima!

                                    Me kalimin e kohes...

...do kuptosh qe fjalet e thena nga gojet e shpifsëve te dukeshin si fjale te shenjta, dhe te sherbyen te thyesh koken tende!

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh qe falja eshte e kote per ata qe cdo cast dijnë te ndizen me shpurdhje!

                                    Me kalimin e kohes

...do te kuptosh qe asgje nuk humb nje mik nese te tha se vuaj per ty, nese ti gezohesh per vuajtjen e tij!

                                    Me kalimin e kohes

...do te kuptosh qe cdo eksperience nuk ka gjithmone dobi nese eshte pa vlera ! 

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

... do te kuptosh qe ai qe te levdoj deri ne kupen e qiellit nuk te beri Yll , sa here qe sulesh me fyerje te hyjshe ne batak! 

                                  Me kalimin e kohes

...do te mesosh te ndertosh te ardhemen mbi rrenojat e kota te se kaluares, dhe ate do ta mbushish me kotësi!

                                   Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh se gjithcka qe vjen natyrshem eshte me e madhe se ajo sfilata servile!

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh qe e ardhmja nuk eshte aq e zeze perse ke hyre si mize ne driten e pamjeve!

                                  Me kalimin e kohes...

...do te kuptosh që ndryshimi i pozicioneve te uratave nuk eshte me fshirje te tyre perse ndryshojne rrethanat, por me ruajtje rrethanash per ato situata! 

                             Edhe nese je ajo e fillimit

                            Une nuk dua te jam Ademi per trashegimtaret e krimit!

                         Dhe kujto keto fjale:

       "Njeriu rinohet gjithmon kur clirohet nga te rejat brutale te derdellimave".

       ...Tamam atehere kur:

                                                 " Është në KOHE"*

 RESPEKTE.[/QUOTE]

----------


## pranvera bica

Cfare poeti! I papare!Cfare vazhdimesie mendimesh!Une te pershendes dhe te falenderoj shume! Pershendetje mik i dashur!

----------


## pranvera bica

> Vera je shumë e madhe. Nuk gjej dot fjalë për tu shprehur aq shuë më pëlqeu. Fantastike.
> Më the që në forum të thonë"teta Vera" po sikur unë të të quaj TEZE Vera sepse e tillë je për mua pasi më ke mbajtur në krahë.
> Edhe njëherë të përgëzoj për atë që kishe shkruar këtu.
> Me respekt për ju 
> Kujtimi.


Shume faleminderit Kujtim!Kam shume respekt per ju dhe zonjen e nderuar .mesuesen e merituar qe ka edukuar breza te tere qe sot aderojne ne fusha te ndryshme te  jetes.Dhe fryti i saj jeni ju.

----------


## martini1984

Respekt e nderuara Pranvera Bica.Femra si ju numerohen me gishta sot.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## pranvera bica

> Respekt e nderuara Pranvera Bica.Femra si ju numerohen me gishta sot.
> Gjithe te mirat.


Shume  faleminderit SystemA! Per  kaq  ka  nevoje  kjo moshe!

Ghithe te mirat dhe ju!

----------


## gjakushi

> [*QUOTE=pranvera bica;2290300]Me kalimin e kohes...
> 
>   ...do kuptosh se duke verbuar te tjerit, e verber mbete të bësh kukama  !
> 
>                                   Me kalimin e kohes...
> 
> ...do te kuptosh se je vetë nje hije e zezë që s'ke si ta errësosh dritën! !
> 
>                                    Me kalimin e kohes...
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Tutje e tutje mund të kuptojmë edhe shumë gjera qe koha do të na i falë

----------


## pranvera bica

Me kalimin e kohes kuptova se ajo eshte gjeja me e cmuar e njeriut sepse ne hapesiren e saj njeriu cfare nuk provon,njeh e shijon...fale kohes...

----------

